# Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler



## Zemo (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

macht es im Winter noch Sinn, den Zandern in der Dunkelheit mit oberflächennahen Wobblern nachzustellen? 

Im Sommer hatte ich damit sehr guten Erfolg, aber wie sieht es jetzt im Winter aus?

Kommen die Zander in der Dunkelheit/Dämmerung immernoch ans Ufer (Steinpackung) und rauben dort nach Futterfisch?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Stellen gibt im Winter, wo bei sonnigem Hochdruckwetter die an der Oberfläche stehen - tagsüber, mittags.

Packten dann eher kleinere Köder.

Ob das nur an meinem Gewässer so ist, oder die öfter mal auch im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche stehen, wage ich nicht zu sagen.

Aber - sofern man keine Angst vor "Schneiderstunden" hat - ausprobieren würde ich so was auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Ich war die letzten Wochen nicht oder nur erfolglos mit Gummifisch unterwegs. Im Oktober hab ich aber erfolgreich ufernah mit einem mehrteiligen schwarzen Wobbler Zander gefangen. Hab die Fische gut eine Stunde nach Sonennuntergang gefangen. Ich habe einen DAM Snake Diver gefischt, dem ich nach Abbruch des Originals eine Eigenbau-Tauchschaufel verpasst habe, die ihn recht flach laufen lässt.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## racoon (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Kommt auf den Gewässertyp an.
Im Stillwasser kannst Du es knicken, dann ist es vertane Zeit. Im Fluss sieht die Sache anders aus, da kommen die Fische wie gewohnt im Dunkeln zum Abendessen, es sei denn, sie haben tagsüber die Möglichkeit auf einen einfachen Snack in Form von Grundeln. Diese sind zwar bei kälterem Wasser wesentlich weniger aktiv, aber sie sind da. Dann verteilen sich die Fresszeiten auf den ganzen Tag und nicht nur ausgeprägt auf die Morgen- und Abendstunden.


----------



## Zemo (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

@_*Thomas9904*_ Doch ich hab Angst vor Schneidertagen |evil:

@Michael_05er Naja Oktober war ja auch noch relativ warm. Wie sieht es aber jetzt aus, wo die Temperatur Nachts unter 0 Grad fallen?

@racoon Großer Fluss mit vielen Steinpackungen.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Ich fange seit Wochen weder Tagsüber noch bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit überhaupt noch Zander im Rhein (ebenfalls gr. Fluss mit Steinpackung).


Denke im Winter ist die Taktik, sich Tagsüber die tiefen Löcher und ruhigeren Bereiche zu suchen die bessere Wahl!


----------



## xxstxr70 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Da geht es mir wie Sascha, auch seit Ende Okt. wie abgebrochen. Hechte sind sehr gut, aber Zander.....


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Hab den letzten 45er im September gefangen und released....danach nix mehr. Nur noch Hechte!


2 Waller sind mir in den Buhnen ausgeschlitzt nachdem es sich anfühlte als hätte ich nen ICE gehakt....


Darum würd ich das Wobbeln eher einstellen... selbst Rapfen hab ich keine mehr gesehen. Die stehen nun auch tiefer.


----------



## Bieroholiker (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> 2 Waller sind mir in den Buhnen ausgeschlitzt nachdem es sich anfühlte als hätte ich nen ICE ...



genau so gings mir gestern auch wieder. 2 kleine hechte und ein waller der sich nach einigen minuten kampf überlegt hat in den hauptstrom zu ziehen und mir einiges abzureissen. so krumm hab ich meine rute noch bei keinem hänger gehabt...#c


----------



## Colli_HB (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Wenn Du einen Warmwasserauslauf findest, dann macht es absolut noch Sinn einen Wobbler zu probieren. Ich fange meine Fische derzeit aber im recht tiefen Stillwasser auf Gufi. Egal ob tagsüber oder Nachts.


----------



## Zemo (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Warmwasserauslauf findest, dann macht es absolut noch Sinn einen Wobbler zu probieren. Ich fange meine Fische derzeit aber im recht tiefen Stillwasser auf Gufi. Egal ob tagsüber oder Nachts.



d.h. weit draußen im Hauptstrom?

Warmwassereinlauf? Meinst den bekannten im Hafen? Sind die nicht abgefischt |rolleyes#c


----------



## Fishx (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Mein letzter Zander auf Wobbler im Rhein/Neuss war am 21.12.2013. Seit dem keinen Kontakt mehr gehabt.

Gruß Fishx


----------



## Colli_HB (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Winter, die Zander und die Wobbler*

Nein im Hauptstrom brauchste es nicht probieren.
Suche dir Ecken, wo es Strömungsberuhigt und trotzdem recht tief ist.
Nachts kannste z.B. an Spundwänden mit Übergang zur Steinpackung deine Fische fangen.


----------



## BOB2611 (27. April 2014)

Haben bei uns an der Elbe von Oktober bis zum bitteren Ende (bzw. Anfang der Schonzeit im Februar) super mit flach laufenden Wobblern nach Sonnenuntergang gefangen.Es war egal ob an der Steinpackung oder direkt an der Strömungskante vom Buhnenkopf und die Durchschnittsgrößen waren mit Ü70 bei über 20 Zandern wirklich genial. Kann solche Angelei nur empfehlen.  An markanten HotSpots einfach mal testen und ran tasteten #6 wenn der erste erst mal hängt und die Skepsis davon ist hat das echt Suchtpotential besonders wenn die Zander eine Rutenlänge vor dir einsteigen gibt es nen ordentlichen rums |supergri


----------

